# AMX-5 Geometry and Price?



## wsriii (May 23, 2006)

Has anyone seen the geometry for the 2010 AMX-5 frame? Also interested in price for frames. I see the Eddy Merckx website but no geometry and everything seems described as a full bike set up.(without price) Gita only shows the carbon bikes on its site.
Thanks for any info.

Bill


----------



## P.D.E. (Oct 15, 2006)

http://www.i-ride.co.uk/product/brands/merckx/a_series/elite_geo/index.html


----------



## wsriii (May 23, 2006)

Thanks P.D.E.
Bill


----------

